# Restore with no Home button?



## das.riebs (Sep 4, 2012)

Newbie here, with a unique problem:

My home button is not working on my vzw s3 and I need to do a restore to fix a "messaging has stopped" and "camera failed" error I'm getting. Is there a way to restore back to stock without getting into Odin via the Home+Volume Up+Power? Not much luck finding anything on this on the web









I'm running the stock rooted rom.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

das.riebs said:


> Newbie here, with a unique problem:
> 
> My home button is not working on my vzw s3 and I need to do a restore to fix a "messaging has stopped" and "camera failed" error I'm getting. Is there a way to restore back to stock without getting into Odin via the Home+Volume Up+Power? Not much luck finding anything on this on the web
> 
> ...


I think there's an adb command to boot into download mode... But I cannot remember it.

Something like: adb reboot download or adb reboot-download.... Can't recall, but I've done it before.

EDIT: It is adb reboot download.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------

